# Midi Lathe



## Lou Currier (May 18, 2018)

@Blueglass check this out.

Check out this listing on letgo https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/a33381dfLook what I just found on letgo! - Mini wood lathe needs switch posted by joe cossuth

https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/14597ab2Look what I just found on letgo! - 16 Precision lathe tools for $30 posted by joe cossuth


----------



## Blueglass (May 18, 2018)

Darn it I'll have to check when I can get on the big computer. My phone is so outdated I can't get on.


----------



## rocky1 (May 18, 2018)

Wants you to install app on mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Wants you to install app on mine.


Same here....screw that....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 18, 2018)

It’s actually a good app to get good deals. It’s like offer up and Craig’s list.


----------



## rocky1 (May 18, 2018)

Kinda painless, but then it wants you to log in using Facebook or Google account.

Mini lathe wouldn't be a bad deal if you plug wires together plug it in and test it. Switch is the same as the one on my Grizz, cost $7 to replace it.


Edit -- Pretty sure this is the correct switch for it $10.64 on Amazon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 18, 2018)

Certainly is close. I appreciate the thought. I'm pretty much a flat worker. I do have a Sherline metal lathe I can knock stuff out on.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 18, 2018)

I use let go, I find a lot of good deals there, the reason they want you to register is to verify who you are to weed out the scamers. There is also a review system so people can see if you are a good person to deal with. Registering is a minor inconvenience. Also once you do a few searches it sends you notifications when something new is posted. Better than Craigslist due to less scammers and bs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (May 18, 2018)

I’m almost tempted to have Les grab it for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 18, 2018)

If it hasn't been abused they are a decent little lathe. Don't have a lot of power, but adequate for the buffing wheel, turning pens, smaller stuff. For the price I'm sure you can find some use for it. I use mine all the time, boring blanks, buffing work. If I found another that cheap, in the same condition, I'd have 2 of them on the bench.


----------



## Blueglass (May 19, 2018)

I'd offer but I have been beyond broke lately. I've been having to pay for some doctor appointments for fighting the VA and it has me tapped out.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 19, 2018)

Hopefully the government got that straightened out a little more for you Les. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/trum...ing-veterans-seek-care-private-doctors-2017-4


----------

